# Humid + Pink Grapefruit + new blonde FOTD



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

Here comes my new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted to share this look with you b/c it is one of my faves that I wear really often, usually "between" two LE collections.

And I got new blonde highlights yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you like it, too! Thanks for looking again.


ALL MAC:
*Face:*

Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NC 30
Touch Up Stick Concealer in NC 25
Blot Powder Loose in Medium Dark
Blush Tenderling for contouring
Blush Style on cheeks
Cream Color Base Hush on cheekbones

*Eyes:*
f.y.eyes eyeshadow base by benefit
e/s Nylon in the inner corner of the lid
e/s Dreammaker on the lid
e/s Juxt in the crease
e/s Humid in the outer V
e/s Vanilla as a highlighter
Technakohl Liner in Graphblack
Zoomlash Mascara in black
Brow Shader

*Lips:*
l/g Pink Grapefruit


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

VERY pretty...I wish I looked that good with green eyeshadow! I also looove your hi-lites and lipstick!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Pink Grapefruit is a GO for you. 

All your FOTDs are very sweet and perfectly color coordinated.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Such a fresh and pretty look. You totally work the pink grapefruit.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty as always!!! You rock Pink Grapefruit!!! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

pink grapefruit looks HOT on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 13, 2008)

beautiful and perfect as alwayz


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## nikki (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 13, 2008)

You look so cute. I love you eye makeup.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2008)

It ALL looks so good on you! Pink Grapefruit is so beautiful with your skin.
Gorgeous highlights too


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 13, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl. This is my favourite look from you Susanne


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 13, 2008)

You look beautiful, Love the eyes.  The lip color is simply gorgous! ^^


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 13, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

very pretty!!! I love the lips especiallY


----------



## kobri (Sep 13, 2008)

That is just gorgeous, as always


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 13, 2008)

Susanne you did a great job!  Those colors look great on you!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 13, 2008)

Pink Grapefruit is awesome on you!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty! I think I've seen you mention a similar look in the shop your stash thread, so it's nice to actually see it on your face.


----------



## Dice1233 (Sep 14, 2008)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 14, 2008)

You look gorgeous Susanne!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 14, 2008)

you look gorgeous!! you should post more FOTDs susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Pretty! I think I've seen you mention a similar look in the shop your stash thread, so it's nice to actually see it on your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you all!

Yes, I really love these color combination. I already posted this look using e/s Solar White, e/s Goldmine and Plushglass Big Kiss in the shop your stash thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear Humid with gold and corals really often.


----------



## Jot (Sep 14, 2008)

You look fab hun xxx


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 14, 2008)

Pink Grapefruit looks very nice on you. I also have it, but I haven't appreciate how pretty it is


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2008)

If I can say that, this is one of my fave own FOTD


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love your lip color & your new hair


----------



## prncezz (Nov 30, 2008)

Ooo this makes me want to purchase Pink Grapefruit!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 30, 2008)

i agree that l/g looks amazing on you beautiful look <3


----------



## imatocophobic (Nov 30, 2008)

it looks awesome!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 30, 2008)

gorgeous look. the eye combo really compliments your eyes and i love your hair too!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorgeous, Susanne!  Your highlights look fantastic, too.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 1, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

So gorgeous! I especially love the l/g!


----------



## Heiaken (Dec 1, 2008)

That look soo pretty, you pull off those soft green/teal tone so well


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 1, 2008)

Totally gorgeous!  Pink Grapefruit is my favourite lipglass.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 15, 2009)

So pretty!


----------

